# Question?



## BrindleBoys (Oct 16, 2008)

So this may be a completely stupid question so don't laugh or judge me...

Is there a way to tell a bloodline by what a dog looks like?? 
I would love to know what bloodline Wally is or might be. Both of my boys look different. I know Henny has ChinaMan in him. 

If there is someone that could help me out that would be great!

Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

unfortuntaly with out papers there is no way possible to tell bloodlines. sorry.


----------



## BrindleBoys (Oct 16, 2008)

I figured that but I thought I would ask anyways. Thanks!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i wish there was a way i would love to know myself


----------



## BrindleBoys (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah, I was reading in some pet mag that they sell a DNA test. I wonder if it is worth looking into?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i highly doubt the dna tests work i know a few who had it done and they had some crazy mixes that i highly doubt the dogs were even bred with i knew someone who had a rottie mix she didnt know what the other mix was but results came back rottie, poodle, mastiff, and sheltie. i could see the mastiff but not the other two!! any way unfortunately the only way to tell for sure is if you got the dog directly from the reputable breeder.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Don't waste your money. Take a look here. VERY unreliable. The only reason to DNA dogs that is worth it, is to prove who the sire is.
YouTube - Canine DNA test results

There is really no way to know your bloodline by looks. Most you could do it guess!


----------



## BrindleBoys (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks guys! 
I figure as much but I thought I would ask.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

you ca n sum times make a educated guess based on the type,i mean if youve got a short wide and blue gotti,RE grayline,gaff etc possably would be close,so yes and no.althgough 9 times out of ten no..


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Post some pictures anyway. It's still fun to try.


----------

